# is ibs related to lack of period?



## 17512 (Apr 15, 2007)

hii am new here and i dont think i have found any discussion on this topic but its something that i am experiencing and was wondering if anyone has had a similar history and is now in the situation....so i have always been irreguar with my periods since i started. they would come some months and not others as a teenager i was an athelete and now i exercise regularly at a more than average level and intensity since i have that stamina and ability still. i read that many women exercizers sometimes skip their periods.about five years ago i went through a phase when i was anorexic and about 5 kilos underwieght and so periods stopped completely for about three years. now i am long over the ED and have gone back to my minimal requirement for a healthy weight and was also put on the pill to give me a surge of estrogen. so for a year i got my periods on the pill, alongside experiencing IBS everyday.now i am off the pill (i stayed on it a bit longer bec i was also seeing someone but we have now borken up). i wanted to see if i could get periods on my own.this month i was due for my first "on my own period" but it has not come. yet the same symptoms of more ibs symptoms did occur around the time it was expected. (which usually used to happen when i was on the pill)anyway my question is could my IBS be intefering with my production of estrogen and could my IBS be a factor in my not getting my periods on my own?my gynac doesnt think so and i am due for a sonography tomorrow (previous sonographies have shown normal results)i am just really confused and was wondering if any one here has been in this boat.thanksp.s. i am IBS-c even though i go everyday but usually never fully. i also have the symtoms of gas and bloating along with occasional pain.p.p.s. i am 24, unmarried and have about a year ago became sexually active but am not any more since breaking up.sorry for this being so long and probably confusing but i am so frustrated and confused myself!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think so either. Plenty of woman with IBS are perfectly regular.There are lots of reasons a woman misses a period, some woman miss them when going off the pill the first month, but since you haven't been regular before it needs to be checked out. Some woman at the low end of normal weight may not have a period if their body fat % isn't high enough or they exercise a bit too much. You don't have to be fully underweight for that to happen.It is good for them to check this out and see what's up.K.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Thyroid disorders can cause your periods to stop too. A simple blood test can check your thyroid. (Not uncommon for athlete's to develop Graves disease - Gail Devers, Carla Overbeck, Pat Bradley, Justin Dumais)


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't get periods and have IBS-C. And I really do think there is a link. I'm having estrogen work ups done to figure out what is wrong.


----------

